# Resource for Jewelry Lovers ~ Post Your Favorite JEWELRY SHOPPING WEBSITES Here



## Cosmopolitan

Share your bookmarks! Where do you go to shop for jewelry online or just to check out pretty baubles? 

Here are a few of my favorite sites, mostly because they feature a wide array of jewelry designers. 

I hope others will add their links to the list, whether the merchants are high-end, low-end, major retailers, big-time designers or small boutique startups. 

TWIST
http://www.twistonline.com/

YLANG 23
http://www.ylang23.com/

FRAGMENTS
http://www.fragments.com/

QUADRUM
http://www.quadrumgallery.com/

MARISSA COLLECTIONS
http://www.marissacollections.com/shop/jewelry-landing.html

STONE & STRAND
http://www.stoneandstrand.com/

NET-A-PORTER FINE JEWELRY
http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Ac...ter=&pn=1&npp=60&image_view=product&dScroll=0

FAR FETCH FINE JEWELRY
http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/fine-jewellery-1/items.aspx#ps=1&pv=60&oby=5


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

http://www.ross-simons.com/-A variety of high end, low-end, and estate jewelry. Great prices and service. I got my go-to Roberto Coin hoops from Ross Simons. 

http://www.sidneythomas.com/-A high end venture of Ross Simons. They carry more high end brands than the Ross Simons website. Still great service and complimentary two-day shipping.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^Thanks for posting ArmCandyLuvr!


----------



## TrinketTattle

Never shopped here before myself, but they really have some beautiful jewelry! They seem reliable too:

FORZIERI
http://www.uk.forzieri.com/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here are links to some of the more-obvious venues for online jewelry shopping: major department stores, traditional design houses, well-known designers who offer e-commerce on their websites, etc&#8230;

NEIMAN MARCUS
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/Jewelry/cat4870731/c.cat?siloId=cat4870731&navid=topNavJewelry

BERGDORF GOODMAN
http://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/Jewe...01/c.cat?siloId=cat202801&navid=topNavJewelry

SAKS FIFTH AVENUE
http://www.saksfifthavenue.com/main...FOLDER<>folder_id=2534374306418050&tre=janav3

BARNEYS
http://www.barneys.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-BNY-Site/default/Search-Show?cgid=womens-jewelry

NORDSTROM
http://shop.nordstrom.com/c/fine-jewelry-shop?dept=8000001&origin=topnav

TIFFANY & CO.
http://www.tiffany.com/

CARTIER
http://www.cartier.us/

VAN CLEEF & ARPELS
http://www.vancleefarpels.com/us/en/

BVLGARI
http://us.bulgari.com/

ROBERTO COIN
http://us.robertocoin.com/

KWIAT
http://www.kwiat.com/

POMELLATO
http://store.pomellato.com/us

MIKIMOTO
http://www.mikimotoamerica.com/

DAVID YURMAN
http://www.davidyurman.com/

JOHN HARDY
http://www.johnhardy.com/

LAGOS
http://www.lagos.com/

IPPOLITA
http://www.ippolita.com/

GURHAN
http://www.gurhan.com/

MIMI SO
http://www.mimiso.com/

ILEANA MAKRI
http://www.ileanamakri.com/

TEMPLE ST. CLAIR
https://www.templestclair.com/

ELIZABETH SHOWERS
http://elizabethshowers.com/

DOMINIQUE COHEN
http://www.dominiquecohen.com/

ALEXIS BITTAR
https://www.alexisbittar.com/

SLANE
http://www.slane.com/

ARMENTA
http://armentacollection.com/

STEPHEN DWECK
http://www.stephendweck.com/

SYDNEY EVAN
http://www.sydneyevan.com/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

What about those sites that the diamond experts shop from?

And what about vintage jewelry pieces, where to buy them online?


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Cosmopolitan said:


> What about those sites that the diamond experts shop from?
> 
> And what about vintage jewelry pieces, where to buy them online?



I've only gotten vintage online from Etsy sellers.  I haven't purchased from them personally, but Ruby Lane is an online source for vintage.


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Not sure if I'm allowed to mention the start up I work for... so all other stores I like to shop jewelry are:

New One: http://www.newone-shop.com/ - only ship to EU though, they have nice stuff for really low prices. Like stainless steel rings starting at 8&#8364; which I would choose immediately over high street that costs maybe half but will stain your skin...

Swarovski: http://www.swarovski.com/ - of course, as an Austrian brand with global success. I always wait for their 50% off sales though...

Vita Fede: http://vitafede.com/ - love their designs, but didn't pull the trigger yet


----------



## Florasun

One of the girls in the Van Cleef thread mentioned Beladora , and I have been hooked since then. They have some lovely estate and vintage pieces. 
http://www.beladora.com

I also love to drool over the pieces at Betteridge. I have purchased a couple of pieces through their website, and think they have outstanding customer service.
http://www.betteridge.com


----------



## mistikat

I have gotten many lovely pieces from Dover Jewelry; highly recommend them.

http://www.doverjewelry.com


----------



## lilmountaingirl

Good thread!


----------



## wantitneedit

can we sticky this thread?


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Beladora and Dover look like great finds!


----------



## Florasun

Dover looks quite interesting. Thanks for the link, Mistikat!


----------



## Harpertoo

Jewels By Grace
http://www.jewelsbygrace.com

Loupe Troop
http://loupetroop.com


----------



## smallfry

https://catbirdnyc.com/

Catbird is a small shop in Brooklyn that has a gorgeous and unique selection of jewelry and excellent customer service!


----------



## Ferdi_the_yak

Online diamond (mainly) retailers:

www.briangavindiamonds.com
www.goodoldgold.com
www.highperformancediamonds.com
www.jamesallen.com
www.whiteflash.com
www.diamondsbylauren.com (specialise in yellow diamonds)


----------



## skyqueen

www.hmoradi.com
Fine, vintage and estate jewelry


www.vonbargensjewelry.com
Designer, couture and custom jewelry


----------



## Cosmopolitan

skyqueen said:


> www.hmoradi.com
> Fine, vintage and estate jewelry
> 
> 
> www.vonbargensjewelry.com
> Designer, couture and custom jewelry



Wow, Von Bargen's has one of the best selections of Todd Reed jewelry online that I have seen. Love to look at his fancy colored diamond creations. So expensive but stunning.


----------



## skyqueen

Cosmopolitan said:


> Wow, Von Bargen's has one of the best selections of Todd Reed jewelry online that I have seen. Love to look at his fancy colored diamond creations. So expensive but stunning.


I got my 3 tcw e-ring from John. He has designers that are a bit unusual...Michael Bondanza, Mark Patterson, Michael Good. I have bought a lot of jewelry from him and he always aims to please plus his custom work is fabulous!!! A family run business so you get excellent service.


----------



## Swanky

wantitneedit said:


> can we sticky this thread?



I as waiting for it to hit a certain number of posts


----------



## lilmountaingirl

www.oakgem.com


----------



## Greenwillow

www.langantiques.com/
Favorite site


----------



## Docjeun

Love this subject!


----------



## Notorious Pink

Love this thread!!! Thanks for the awesome links....wish I had something new to add; I usually look at VCA, Tiffany, or Betteridge.


----------



## BudgetBabe(BB)

I love this thread!
www.bentley-skinner.co.uk
www.goldajewelry.com


----------



## bespoke_vicky

I've been shopping with Opulent Jewelers for several years already, and am hooked!

Opulent Jewelers
http://www.opulentjewelers.com

I also shop with 

Beladora
http://www.beladora.com/


----------



## OliviaThacker

Well jewelry collection at Bailey Banks and Biddle impressed me.   
http://www.baileybanksandbiddle.com/


----------



## Sabella

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> I've only gotten vintage online from Etsy sellers.  I haven't purchased from them personally, but Ruby Lane is an online source for vintage.



Could you please share links to your favorite etsy sellers. Thanks


----------



## BudgetBabe(BB)

I also like the stuff from
www.shrevecrumpandlow.com


----------



## river_dlight

Thanks for the links!


----------



## alf13

Beautiful things from edgy designers, and their Instagram is fabulous - 

www.brokenenglishjewelry.com

Some of my favorite designers, all in one place -

www.ylang23.com


----------



## alf13

I forgot to add www.stoneandstrand.com


----------



## brae

http://www.astleyclarke.com/
http://workhorsejewelry.com/


----------



## Cosmopolitan

^^Thanks to both of you for posting!  These are some of my favs too. 

I give a thumbs up to Astley Clarke. They shipped a Carolina Bucci white gold bracelet overnight to me from London to the U.S.


----------



## pretty faye

wow, great links, thanks!


----------



## FelixItsHot

smallfry said:


> https://catbirdnyc.com/
> 
> Catbird is a small shop in Brooklyn that has a gorgeous and unique selection of jewelry and excellent customer service!



I went to Catbird once, but it was very crowded and didn't get to look at much  I do like supporting local artists:

Written by Forest
http://www.writtenbyforest.com/

Etsy! Can't forget Etsy!
http://www.etsy.com

Cog & Pearl - Their shop burned down in a freak fire a few months back  So sad. They're trying to rebuild
https://cogandpearl.com/


----------



## sbelle

Yafa Signed Jewelry in the NYC diamond district. 

http://yafajewelry.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

sbelle said:


> Yafa Signed Jewelry in the NYC diamond district.
> 
> http://yafajewelry.com



Wow lots of amazing vintage designer pieces: Cartier, VCA, etc.!


----------



## IceDancer

Tiny Jewel Box - http://www.tinyjewelbox.com/


----------



## Notorious Pink

My new favorite: Brumani - http://www.brumani.com/brumani/index.jsp
Also love London Jewelers.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Here's a link to an interesting Wall Street Journal story: "*Fine Jewelry Shoppers Flock Online*."

They include this list of "*SITES THAT SPARKLE // THE BEST E-COMMERCE DESTINATIONS FOR FINE JEWELRY*."

(1) Editorialist
https://editorialist.com/

(2) Net-a-Porter
http://www.net-a-porter.com/

(3) Ylang 23
http://www.ylang23.com/

(4) Matches Fashion
http://www.matchesfashion.com/womens

(5) Moda Operandi
http://modaoperandi.com/


----------



## alishajack

thank you for post


----------



## purplepoodles

Visited this fabulous shop when we were in Edinburg. 

http://vintagecostumejewellery.co.uk/index.php?option=com_contact&view=contact&id=1&Itemid=18

Everything is beautiful & perfect.


----------



## Cosmopolitan

I came across this website last night; lots of fine jewelry eye candy.

http://www.shopatchurchill.com/


----------



## MyDogTink

Mark Henry Jewelry for beautiful alexandrite and designs.

http://www.markhenryj.com/alexandrite


----------



## MyDogTink

Kabana has lovely craftsmanship.

http://kabana.net


----------



## secw1977

www.monicavinader.com - Lovely website for stacking and layering jewellery pieces. Ships to US and EU, UK etc x


----------



## StacyJean

stacybroell.mypremierdesigns.com

catalog code: jewel  (to view the  online catalog!)


----------



## Caz71

Aussie designer Samantha Willis..

http://m.samanthawills.com/shop/fine-jewelry


----------



## allis217

I shop most of my fine jewelry on bloomingdales.com and tiffany.com. Those jewelry I will keep them in my collection almost forever. 
But if I just want some costume jewelry that can match my outfit + in season, I go to nastygal or misschopin. Their accessories are very affordable and matches well with outfit. The downside is that they offer fashion jewelry, so some items might not be as timeless as my other tiffany pieces.

http://www.misschopin.com
http://www.nastygal.com


----------



## windycityaj

www.fayecullen.com

Get ready to wipe the drool from your mouth...especially if you are a vintage/art deco lover!!


----------



## windycityaj

Whoops.....No http.....


just www.fayecullen.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

Be on Park is another designer jewelry boutique that offers a nice assortment of online shopping choices: https://beonpark.com


----------



## Cosmopolitan

secw1977 said:


> www.monicavinader.com - Lovely website for stacking and layering jewellery pieces. Ships to US and EU, UK etc x



I'm in the U.S. but got interested in Monica Vinader jewelry after Kate Middleton recently wore some of their designs.  Check out this article: "Fast-growing Monica Vinader has successfully tapped a gap between fine and fashion jewellery. Now, the company is moving ahead with its long-held plans for global expansion." http://www.businessoffashion.com/2014/11/fine-fashion-jewellery-monica-vinader-poised-expansion.html


----------



## Miss Havisham

My absolute favourite designer is Anna Sheffield. Her HAZELINE line is perfect. Everything is so subtle and ladylike.

http://www.annasheffield.com/


----------



## Caz71

http://www.aristidesfinejewels.com/

Sone cute bambino stuff. Solitaire necklaces.  Stars. Fine jewellery online. Check em out!


----------



## miki66

Diamond jewelries from Bluenile: 

www.bluenile.com


----------



## Jck

Blue nile!


----------



## allis217

I recently started to purchase on Etsy, too. I LOOOVE it! I bought three pieces of jewelry from Etsy so far from two different shops, and have not been disappointed


----------



## zoechang89

I like Brilliant Earth a lot. 

http://www.brilliantearth.com/about-us/

Plan to get two items in the near future (this summer):
Halo Diamond Ring
Solitaire Diamond Necklace


----------



## Caz71

http://www.thepeachbox.com
cant justify 9000 for the juste a clou. Cheap here!


----------



## cdtracing

I have purchase some gorgeous jewelry from these folks.  They're online as well as Cable & Satellite TV.

http://www.gemshopping.com/


----------



## Violet Bleu

Has anyone tried these?

http://m.vraiandoro.com/#/

http://hortensejewelry.bigcartel.com


----------



## Swanky

Hi! This is actually a resource thread for you to share your favorite websites.  Please start a new thread for reviews/opinions on sites.


----------



## Violet Bleu

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Hi! This is actually a resource thread for you to share your favorite websites.  Please start a new thread for reviews/opinions on sites.



Ok. Thank you. I wasn't sure if my question required a new thread or not.


----------



## appelonia

Blue Nile, and starting to play around with Gemvara (www.gemvara.com).  You can spend hours playing with their site, changing the color of the stones and metal in a piece.


----------



## Cfon

By Dena Kemp. Palm bracelet and two finger ring


----------



## Jill31

_*xx please read our rules*_ http://www.ebay.com/itm/131532805705?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------



## Kathrin 96

Cosmopolitan said:


> What about those sites that the diamond experts shop from?
> 
> And what about vintage jewelry pieces, where to buy them online?



 I have one, but the prieces are.... ufff.

Website isn't so pretty as well:

http://www.schmuck-boerse.com/index-gold-ringe.htm

trustworthy, Mr. Butschal is known as an expert.


----------



## mistikat

Kathrin 96 said:


> I have one, but the prieces are.... ufff.
> 
> Website isn't so pretty as well:
> 
> http://www.schmuck-boerse.com/index-gold-ringe.htm
> 
> trustworthy, Mr. Butschal is known as an expert.


 
Those are some gorgeous pieces. I got my really beloved opal bead strand from an antique shop in Berlin. There were some lovely antique things in Germany.


----------



## etoupebirkin

I like this eBay seller. I have purchased and consigned items with her. She focuses mostly on high end jewelry--Verdura, VCA, Elizabeth Locke, Paul Morelli, Mallary Marks, Linda Lee Johnson among others.

http://stores.ebay.com/Baheen-Designs/_i.html?rt=nc&_sc=1&_sid=678397005&_sop=16&_trksid=p4634.c0.m14.l1513&_pgn=1


----------



## Caz71

www.thepeachbox.com


----------



## mdha

I've been checking out this website, ItsHot

They don't have weight listed for all the pieces, but the listings that do have info, some are as low as 90% over current gold spot/scrap (~$1100 troy ounce atm, but finance gurus speculate this may drop 20% in the near future), nothing over 120% that I've looked at yet. They have a rewards/point system and they send out coupons, both of these can be combined. No tax, except orders in NY, and free ground shipping for orders over $150.

That's not a bad jewelry premium!

They do have some super bling pieces, but I didn't check those out, I'm a fan of plain and casual sold gold and .925 jewelry, stuff like Blue Nile's non-stone stuff.

Here's a coupon code they sent me for signing up, 37DC7E, 5% for the next 30 days. However, I just placed an order (14k rose gold bracelet) and I don't know if it is one time use or what. I hope they send out bigger coupons in the future!!

And if anyone knows of sites like this, that carry at least a few modest pieces, please link them. I don't like all that fancy designer stuff, well except T&Co - I like their simple pieces.


----------



## Mcandy

Caz71 said:


> www.thepeachbox.com



You posted about this peach box website multiple times...just curious how come?


----------



## Caz71

Mcandy said:


> You posted about this peach box website multiple times...just curious how come?



Sorry lol short memory. They based in my state and have bought a few bangles fm them.


----------



## Mcandy

Caz71 said:


> Sorry lol short memory. They based in my state and have bought a few bangles fm them.



Ok i just found it weird you had to post it again and again..members here probably knows it by heart by now.


----------



## sharon.d

I am a great lover of dainty jewellery. I dont have proper website to search for jewellery. Everytime I am in a search for a new piece of jewellery, I spend a huge time online to find it. Thanks to this post, I'll bookmark it and use it everytime I am in need.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Been stalking London Jewelers website a lot lately. The main store is huge, literally a series of interconnected stores with designer boutiques (VCA & David Yurman) attached. (Cartier used to have a counter there, too, but they moved a few doors down so I'm not sure if they are affiliated anymore besides watches). There are a few smaller boutiques too. They website has a lot of beautiful pieces and a nice variety, and yet it's probably less than 1/4 of what they actually carry (you have to go in to get to see the Oscar Heyman pieces [emoji7]). Nice website to go to for inspiration.


----------



## schmeidi

My go to shop is Carat* jewelry!! It's the best, it really looks like the real thing. I get so many compliments on this ring, it's insane. Nobody suspects its not real (shh...) I usually go to the shop in Harrod's or Covent Garden when I'm in London. I also looove their new tennis friendship bracelets. 

www.caratlondon.com


----------



## juicyincouture

Venusbymariatash.com - She sells high quality gold and platinum jewelry including earrings, necklaces, rings and for piercings as well. 

Evesaddiction.com - Purchased a beautiful engraved bar from them.


----------



## juicyincouture

schmeidi said:


> My go to shop is Carat* jewelry!! It's the best, it really looks like the real thing. I get so many compliments on this ring, it's insane. Nobody suspects its not real (shh...) I usually go to the shop in Harrod's or Covent Garden when I'm in London. I also looove their new tennis friendship bracelets.
> 
> www.caratlondon.com




Browsing now...love their earrings.


----------



## jeffshingre

Interesting stuff.


----------



## TaRaUnnie

I love etsy for antique rings (:


----------



## RadiancB

Etsy for one is a good marketplace!
SweetCouch another good site!


----------



## staceyjan

schmeidi said:


> My go to shop is Carat* jewelry!! It's the best, it really looks like the real thing. I get so many compliments on this ring, it's insane. Nobody suspects its not real (shh...) I usually go to the shop in Harrod's or Covent Garden when I'm in London. I also looove their new tennis friendship bracelets.
> 
> www.caratlondon.com



Love it!!! They look so real.  I may have to get the bracelet.


----------



## Molly Baker

Hi All,

I like to wear handmade jewelry and shop for it from http://www.theshineproject.com/ & http://www.beatrixbell.com/.


----------



## Mcandy

TaRaUnnie said:


> I love etsy for antique rings (:



Do you have any recommended seller in etsy for antique rings? Ty


----------



## Caz71

http://www.francesca.com.au/


----------



## charmcharm

Etsy is a good choice.

http://glitterati.ca has a lot of selections of Swarovski Elements.


----------



## JasonAke

Hi,

I have check out some links from above and they are really great.
Thank you for sharing them as I was looking for some great alternatives.


----------



## m76steve

Cosmopolitan said:


> Share your bookmarks! Where do you go to shop for jewelry online or just to check out pretty baubles?
> 
> Here are a few of my favorite sites, mostly because they feature a wide array of jewelry designers.
> 
> I hope others will add their links to the list, whether the merchants are high-end, low-end, major retailers, big-time designers or small boutique startups.
> 
> TWIST
> http://www.twistonline.com/
> 
> YLANG 23
> http://www.ylang23.com/
> 
> FRAGMENTS
> http://www.fragments.com/
> 
> QUADRUM
> http://www.quadrumgallery.com/
> 
> MARISSA COLLECTIONS
> http://www.marissacollections.com/shop/jewelry-landing.html
> 
> STONE & STRAND
> http://www.stoneandstrand.com/
> 
> NET-A-PORTER FINE JEWELRY
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Ac...ter=&pn=1&npp=60&image_view=product&dScroll=0
> 
> FAR FETCH FINE JEWELRY
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/fine-jewellery-1/items.aspx#ps=1&pv=60&oby=5


I do most of my jewelry shopping on ebay, very easy to find & one of the safest sellers overall-stevie...


----------



## lilsweetie

m76steve said:


> I do most of my jewelry shopping on ebay, very easy to find & one of the safest sellers overall-stevie...



Me too. I love ebay for purchase of all kinds - from office supplies to fine jewelry. Ebay buyer protection is amazing on all purchases.


----------



## meridian

Bluenile, etsy and (believe it or not) lastcall.com.  Lastcall will occasionally have really great pieces for great prices


----------



## contributor

My favorite designers. Best to buy in Italy if you're passing through:

http://www.pomellato.com/us
http://www.chantecler.it/en/
http://www.annamariacammilli.com


----------



## laineycat

This store has higher end cubic zirconia items to take with you when traveling. I would never take my diamonds on an international trip and risk losing something [emoji6] 

Czsparklejewelry.com


----------



## Bitten

I've had good experiences with:

www.doverjewelry.com (*1 purchase)
www.truefacet.com (*1 purchase)
www.luxurygaragesale.com *(1 purchase)
www.bluenile.com (too many purchases lol  )

I'm in the middle of a purchase with Watch Chest also - they have great reviews and their customer service so far has been exceptional - as an international buyer that always impresses me no end 
www.watchchest.com

When I'm in the mood to browse and drool and indulge in a fantasy life where money is no object...

www.1stdibs.com


----------



## k*d

This site has some really cute diamond jewelry at very reasonable prices: http://www.atheriajewelry.com/


----------



## Caz71

Francescacollections 

google it..opened a new boutique in melbourne central..designer sisters are fm hobart Tasmania

Sent from my SM-G900I using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Nadine Cathleen

I am based in the UK but I don't think that makes a difference for the below shops.

For Designer Jewellery:
The Outnet

For more unusual designs / new designers:
Not another label
Song of Jewellery
Kabiri

For Diamonds
Blue Nile


----------



## Bambieee

Lovely Etsy shops that I follow:
https://www.etsy.com/shop/JuliaBJewelry
https://www.etsy.com/shop/GoldAdore/


----------



## loubielova998999

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> http://www.ross-simons.com/-A variety of high end, low-end, and estate jewelry. Great prices and service. I got my go-to Roberto Coin hoops from Ross Simons.
> 
> http://www.sidneythomas.com/-A high end venture of Ross Simons. They carry more high end brands than the Ross Simons website. Still great service and complimentary two-day shipping.


Ross Simons is awesome. Although I haven't purchased any designer jewelry from there I have purchased some pearl rings that were affordable and trendy. I bought some rings on sale that were 18k yellow gold with freshwater pearls for somewhere about $150. The quality is quite good too!


----------



## bunnycat

For pre-loved items you can find some great things on Diamondbistro :
http://diamondbistro.com/

Also for new items ID Jewelry in New York is easy to work with. The "Pricescope Special" earring jackets are renowned, and I have several eternities from them:
http://idjewelry.com/

When you want or need the best of the best stone performance this is where I go:
Brian Gavin:  http://www.briangavindiamonds.com/  (I love his "Blue" line which cuts stones specifically for their fluorescent properties so you don't have to do an endless stone by stone hunt somewhere if you are looking to have some BLue in your stones)
Wink and HPD: http://highperformancediamonds.com/
Whiteflash: http://www.whiteflash.com/


----------



## morningperson

bunnycat said:


> For pre-loved items you can find some great things on Diamondbistro :
> http://diamondbistro.com/
> 
> Also for new items ID Jewelry in New York is easy to work with. The "Pricescope Special" earring jackets are renowned, and I have several eternities from them:
> http://idjewelry.com/
> 
> When you want or need the best of the best stone performance this is where I go:
> Brian Gavin:  http://www.briangavindiamonds.com/  (I love his "Blue" line which cuts stones specifically for their fluorescent properties so you don't have to do an endless stone by stone hunt somewhere if you are looking to have some BLue in your stones)
> Wink and HPD: http://highperformancediamonds.com/
> Whiteflash: http://www.whiteflash.com/



You know your jewelry/diamonds/gemstones! I am a longtime Pricescope member, and those are some great sites!


----------



## Antanay

Chloe and isabel
https://www.chloeandisabel.com/shop

Paparazzi Accessories: more budget friendly! 
https://paparazziaccessories.com/62185/


----------



## bunnycat

morningperson said:


> You know your jewelry/diamonds/gemstones! I am a longtime Pricescope member, and those are some great sites!



That's where I learned of these.


----------



## GoldTopaz

I've really only bought from Ebay so far...I used to love Laurelle Antique jewellery, who have an Ebay store. But they do copies of antique pieces as well as genuine antiques so always scared of getting it wrong and buying a copy. Has anyone bought second hand designer jewellery in actual stores in London? Via Google, found one in New Bond Street and one in Hatton Gardens - they have Tiffany, etc, but I wonder if they are 100% authentic?


----------



## GoldTopaz

Grays Antique market is great too, and much more affordable that expected. More than Ebay but pieces look really good, like substantial Victorian sapphire & diamond earrings for £1.5K.


----------



## mcb100

Can anyone recommend some good ebay sellers (where you do not have to worry about authenticity.)?


----------



## Caz71

https://bycharlotte.com.au

From Sydney Australia. Luv these Lotus chakra necklaces for layering. If yr into dainty stuff have a look x


----------



## theperiapt

Caz71 said:


> https://bycharlotte.com.au
> 
> From Sydney Australia. Luv these Lotus chakra necklaces for layering. If yr into dainty stuff have a look x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3951019
> View attachment 3951020
> View attachment 3951021
> View attachment 3951022



Thank you for the suggestion! These pieces are beautiful!!!!!!! So different than some of the other dainty stuff available.


----------



## DZK

My favorite jewelry stores are fanciful rather than fancy: 

Annaart72 Etsy Store
https://www.etsy.com/shop/Annaart72

Valbdesigns Etsy Store
https://www.etsy.com/shop/valbdesigns


----------



## Mcandy

I love goldadore in etsy. If you love antique or vintage jewelry you will like her


----------



## Goldilush

Cosmopolitan said:


> Share your bookmarks! Where do you go to shop for jewelry online or just to check out pretty baubles?
> 
> Here are a few of my favorite sites, mostly because they feature a wide array of jewelry designers.
> 
> I hope others will add their links to the list, whether the merchants are high-end, low-end, major retailers, big-time designers or small boutique startups.
> 
> TWIST
> http://www.twistonline.com/
> 
> YLANG 23
> http://www.ylang23.com/
> 
> FRAGMENTS
> http://www.fragments.com/
> 
> QUADRUM
> http://www.quadrumgallery.com/
> 
> MARISSA COLLECTIONS
> http://www.marissacollections.com/shop/jewelry-landing.html
> 
> STONE & STRAND
> http://www.stoneandstrand.com/
> 
> NET-A-PORTER FINE JEWELRY
> http://www.net-a-porter.com/Shop/Ac...ter=&pn=1&npp=60&image_view=product&dScroll=0
> 
> FAR FETCH FINE JEWELRY
> http://www.farfetch.com/shopping/women/fine-jewellery-1/items.aspx#ps=1&pv=60&oby=5


Ooh @Cosmopolitan I will go jewelry-web surfing with you any time! You listed my fave eye candy sites! Here are some more great websites to check out.  

Consignment/Estate: 
https://fortrove.com

https://www.therealreal.com

https://www.miller.fr/en/

http://www.fourtane.com/index.html

Retail Stores:
https://nigelmilne.co.uk

https://www.modaoperandi.com

https://laurapearce.com

https://www.szorcollections.com

https://www.lesleyannjewels.com

http://www.eganday.com/home

http://www.libertylondon.com/uk/department/women/jewellery/fine-jewellery/#sz=60&start=120

Designer websites:
https://www.boodles.com

http://www.hueb.com

https://suzannekalan.com

https://www.lfrankjewelry.com

http://paulmorelli.com


----------



## Caz71

Caz71 said:


> https://bycharlotte.com.au
> 
> From Sydney Australia. Luv these Lotus chakra necklaces for layering. If yr into dainty stuff have a look x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3951019
> View attachment 3951020
> View attachment 3951021
> View attachment 3951022


Got it. 189 bucks in Paddington- Sydney


----------



## kellypuma

For me
Luxurious Jewelry - Pandora
https://us.pandora.net

Affordable Jewelry - Lajerrio
https://www.lajerrio.com

Handmade Jewelry - Etsy
https://www.etsy.com


----------



## JJWood

I'm recently obsessed with this store, check it out! So pretty!
https://www.joya-oro.com/


----------



## zuchinniboat

I like some boutique type shops and high end.
For boutique I like shops like Finikk, which a family friend told me about: https://www.etsy.com/shop/Finikk
and I like YCL Jewels https://www.ycljewels.com
For higher end I like stores like Satya: https://www.satyajewelry.com
and Billy: https://www.lovebilly.com


----------



## Tiare

Just realized I never posted, but, after reading this thread last year, I discovered www.Belladora.com. I found a beautiful vintage diamond necklace that my husband got me for Christmas 2017 and I absolutely love it. I think the price was great and they sent it beautifully wrapped/with paperwork.

As for other websites, I've found www.1stdibs.com to have some great pieces, although, not always competitively priced. To be fair, most of their decor and furniture is the same way, but, it's a great site to get lost in for awhile!


----------



## Mish_b

JJWood said:


> I'm recently obsessed with this store, check it out! So pretty!
> https://www.joya-oro.com/


So beautiful. What stone is it ?


----------



## ouiouilexiaussi

I’m partial to Etsy, but I also occasionally look at a few other sites to get inspo and window shop for future purchases.

https://www.catbirdnyc.com/
https://www.metiersf.com/
https://marlaaaron.com/


----------



## StacyJones11

This place has pretty nice necklaces and chokers, and they are all unique (1 or 2 of each item max). First place ive found where the chokers arnt just mainstream and mass produced/ cheap.
www.redvelvetandlace.com.au


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

I used to buy jewelry from hsn or Jtv or evine.. But lately someone referred me https://www.shoplc.com
I liked the quality and price of the jewelry they sell. In addition, they also offer lowest price guarantee.


----------



## Lilybarb

I've purchased many items from this shop - her work is exquisite. Shipping, communication, everything is A+.
https://www.etsy.com/shop/SurfAndSand
And another great seller;
https://www.etsy.com/shop/simplegracesjewelry
And one more:
https://www.etsy.com/shop/ThreeMagicGenies
Have purchased way too many from this one. Her work & imagination is excellent! She is so sweet too!
Should you order from any of these please tell the seller Bonnie in GA sent you. They will know me.


----------



## MmeHulot

Lilybarb said:


> I've purchased many items from this shop - her work is exquisite. Shipping, communication, everything is A+.
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/SurfAndSand
> And another great seller;
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/simplegracesjewelry
> And one more:
> https://www.etsy.com/shop/ThreeMagicGenies
> Have purchased way too many from this one. Her work & imagination is excellent! She is so sweet too!
> Should you order from any of these please tell the seller Bonnie in GA sent you. They will know me.



Love that last shop! I feel like that’s ticked every present I have to buy for the next two years.


----------



## Lilybarb

MmeHulot said:


> Love that last shop! I feel like that’s ticked every present I have to buy for the next two years.


@MmeHulot, oh I am so glad!  She's my buddy!  I have ordered gobs from her over the years & everything is simply perfect. She truly enjoys her work. Plz tell her Bonnie in GA sent you so she will blame me. 
​


----------



## efleon

Shhhh!
I want to introduce you all to my favorite jeweler.
Badis Jewelers.
He has an eBay and Etsy site as well as a brick and mortar store.
I have purchased all my important pieces from him.
He is kind and knowledgeable and patient and will do literally anything to make the customer happy.
He has a magnificent collection of antique and vintage jewelry but can also custom anything you can think of.
I can’t recommend highly enough!









						BadisJewelers - Etsy
					

Shop Badis Jewelers by BadisJewelers located in Montclair, New Jersey. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher




					www.etsy.com
				








						Security Measure
					






					www.ebay.com


----------



## 880

two recommendations

for diamond jewelry and gorgeous custom work (orginal source gem cutter and importer)





						JAMES & Co.
					

JAMES & Co.



					www.jamesandco.com
				



Jimmy does amazing, beautiful custom design and is scrupulously honest and wonderful.

and for Art Deco and pre war designer Suzanne Belperron:

Suzanne Belperron https://www.belperron.com/
the sister company to Verdura.com
the Verdura Belperron boutique (Separate but connected salons) is super warm and friendly and very low key


----------



## lenie

Justin’s Fine Jewelers

Justin’s jewelers.com


----------



## Emac80

I love getting special jewellery pieces custom made at Larsen Jewellery.
I've got a few pieces there and they're all beautifully made.


----------



## endrew23

This is for us who love preloved jewelries too. I have found amazing pieces in excellent condition for up to 80% off vs. current retail price!

Fashionphile - amazing consignment store with international shipping. They have wide array of high end jewelry pieces from favorites like Bulgari, Cartier, Gucci and Tiffany.
Pieces in “excellent condition” are basically like brand new from my experience.

Cashconverters - pawnshop in the UK. Whilst they have very limited selection of high end pieces, they do get and sell Bulgari, Cartier, Tiffany and Gucci jewelries from time to time, even more so these days due to the pandemic and some people needing fast cash!
Because they are a pawnshop, they test metal purity of each jewelry so rest assured you’re buying real gold.


----------



## foxgal

For those that want to play with customization, I recommend Jewlr.com. NOT a place for precious stones. But for fun, unique daily pieces. You can customize any piece in silver or 10k or 14k gold in each color, and stones in either genuine, lab, or Swarovski crystal. I got a name necklace and several rings, and have been pleased with the quality for the price.


----------



## JenJBS

I've fallen in love with Lace!

LACE by Jenny Wu - Shop 3D Printed Fine Jewelry – LACE by JennyWu (jennywulace.com)


Also adding Wolf & Badger for an excellent selection of independent designers. 

Wolf & Badger | Shop Independent, Ethical & Unique Designers (wolfandbadger.com)


----------



## ellyprada23

For vintage pieces:





						EraGem: Curated Fine Jewelry from Past to Present - Find Your Treasure
					

EraGem is a Bellevue jewelry store near Seattle. Our stunning engagement rings and fine jewelry are available worldwide and in our comfortable showroom.




					eragem.com
				




For modern designs:








						Brent Neale | Brent Neale
					






					brentneale.com
				








						Handmade Fine Jewelry Los Angeles | Irene Neuwirth Jewelry
					

The official website of Irene Neuwirth. Shop original jewelry for women designed and hand-crafted in Los Angeles with imagination and heart. Celebrating uniqueness and vibrant vision, each handmade piece from earrings, necklaces, bracelets to rings are held to high standards of creativity...




					ireneneuwirth.com
				











						Emmanuel Tarpin (@emmanuel_tarpin) • Instagram photos and videos
					

32K Followers, 1,038 Following, 160 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Emmanuel Tarpin (@emmanuel_tarpin)




					www.instagram.com
				











						Marlo Laz Fine Jewelry
					

Marlo Laz Fine Jewelry takes its collectors to distant corners of the globe, creating keepsakes with an opulent edge. All jewels made, with love, in Manhattan.




					www.marlolaz.com


----------



## mrs moulds

I’ve fallen in love with a small black own jewelry store in Los Angeles called MyChari. She created the ‘’vote’ necklace worn by Michelle *****. She has various price points and all jewelry is special and handmade.   www.mychari.com


----------



## Rockerchic

efleon said:


> Shhhh!
> I want to introduce you all to my favorite jeweler.
> Badis Jewelers.
> He has an eBay and Etsy site as well as a brick and mortar store.
> I have purchased all my important pieces from him.
> He is kind and knowledgeable and patient and will do literally anything to make the customer happy.
> He has a magnificent collection of antique and vintage jewelry but can also custom anything you can think of.
> I can’t recommend highly enough!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BadisJewelers - Etsy
> 
> 
> Shop Badis Jewelers by BadisJewelers located in Montclair, New Jersey. Rave reviews! Average review rating is 4.8 or higher
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.etsy.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Security Measure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ebay.com


Just went there today. I second @efleon...I am super impressed and I don't impress easily!


----------



## midasbp999

Thank you so much !


----------



## rsen

I just discovered the best jeweler! Their stuff is beyond gorgeous and best customer service out there...noble_diamond_ check them out on insta!


----------



## CraveJade

Hi! Does anyone have recommendations for etsy 24K gold shops? I am also looking for anyone reliable on etsy selling Baht bracelets, either 18 or 24K. Thanks for  your  help!


----------



## hazel_bun

HANAfloral from etsy:
https://www.etsy.com/shop/HANAfloral

ive only ordered once so far since i bought a lot. 
they also give you free ear clips if u dont have pierced ears so u can wear the earrings as clip-ons


----------



## Mcandy

I buy jewelry from facebook live selling of filipinos residing in Japan so its japan gold. My recent purchase is an 18k cats eye and diamond ring. They sell either brand new or second hand jewelry. Theres one live selling located in the philippines but does ship worldwide though their items are japan jewelries.


----------



## KaththeeT

I buy a lot of vintage, and antique jewelry these are my two favorites.






						Wilson's Estate Jewelry
					

As one of the most respected estate jewelry dealers in the country, Wilson’s offers beautiful estate, vintage, antique and designer jewelry at an exceptional value. We provide highly competitive prices, free fully insured express shipping, stress free returns and sizing on all pieces over $750...




					www.wilsonsestatejewelry.com
				









						EraGem: Curated Fine Jewelry from Past to Present - Find Your Treasure
					

EraGem is a Bellevue jewelry store near Seattle. Our stunning engagement rings and fine jewelry are available worldwide and in our comfortable showroom.




					eragem.com


----------



## KaththeeT

I can't believe forgot I OakGem.   I got one of my favorite rings from them. 









						Oakgem.com Fine Jewelry
					

Fine estate and designer jewelry.




					oakgem.com


----------



## KaththeeT

Rockerchic said:


> Just went there today. I second @efleon...I am super impressed and I don't impress easily!


I am impressed as well.   There are a couple of pieces I really want too.   I love vintage and antique jewelry especially Georgian pieces.  He has a very impressive inventory and his prices are reasonable too.  Thank you!


----------

